# Clippers are off to their worst start in 12 years



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

And you can't tell me that this team, despite its injuries, is less talented than some of the Clippers teams we've seen in the last 12 seasons. What the hell is wrong with this team? It's like they've already given up on the season 1/8th of the way through.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Basel said:


> And you can't tell me that this team, despite its injuries, is less talented than some of the Clippers teams we've seen in the last 12 seasons. What the hell is wrong with this team? It's like they've already given up on the season 1/8th of the way through.



We've got two of our top 3 players (Griffin & Bledsoe) playing with like 10 career games experience.

In Short: No veteran leadership at all. I'm not too bothered by it though, these young guys will figure it out. It might take until next season, but things are really looking up for the Clippers.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Just have to pop in and say this. I just saw the highlights from the Clip game tonight against the Knicks -- Blake Griffin is the truth. Good grief, he was punishing people out there.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

They need to let Eric Gordon handle the ball more. Baron just isn't cutting it anymore and doesn't want to play within the offense. Gordon is a combo guard as well, but at this point, he is a more viable option to initiate the offense. Of course, Baron will probably end up injured anyway, so this will probably happen regardless. They should just start running. With all those young legs, they should leave most teams in the dust!


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> They need to let Eric Gordon handle the ball more. Baron just isn't cutting it anymore and doesn't want to play within the offense. Gordon is a combo guard as well, but at this point, he is a more viable option to initiate the offense. Of course, Baron will probably end up injured anyway, so this will probably happen regardless. They should just start running. With all those young legs, they should leave most teams in the dust!


Uh... I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that you haven't seen any clipper games this season.

Baron has been injured for awhile, and the new rookie Bledsoe basically made Baron worthless. Gordon is handling the ball a lot as well, it's working out, it'll just take some time to mesh.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

They're kids. Give them a break, at least they are playing exciting basketball. This isn't like Clipper ball of previous years where you'd want to gauge out your eyes, you can see the development of these youngsters each and every game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

LOL the best starting team for the Clippers is:

Jordan
Griffin
Aminu
Gordon
Bledsoe


Three rookies and 2 guys in their third year.
Kaman played terribly next to Griffin.
Davis's career is over.

While it is the worst start ever. I bet every Clipper fan is super excited about what they have seen from Griffin and Gordon especially but also Aminu Bledsoe and Jordan.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm glad they're starting to play better. Hopefully they can get a W tonight @ Phoenix.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

leidout said:


> Uh... I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that you haven't seen any clipper games this season.
> 
> Baron has been injured for awhile, and the new rookie Bledsoe basically made Baron worthless. Gordon is handling the ball a lot as well, it's working out, it'll just take some time to mesh.


I've seen all of their games until the last two weeks because I've been out of the area and unfortunately they don't play very many national televised games. Baron has been injured for a while, but I'm not high on Bledsoe at all. I think that they need to get the ball into Gordon's hands more than they have been. Obviously he is the number one option, but I think he should be handling the ball instead of Bledsoe or Baron. Griffin and Eric Gordon are their two best players, and generally the philosophy is to get the ball into your best players' hands as much as possible. I was just making a general comment on the team. I'm really hoping they can get rid of Baron.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

CosaNostra said:


> I've seen all of their games until the last two weeks because I've been out of the area and unfortunately they don't play very many national televised games. Baron has been injured for a while, but I'm not high on Bledsoe at all. I think that they need to get the ball into Gordon's hands more than they have been. Obviously he is the number one option, but I think he should be handling the ball instead of Bledsoe or Baron. Griffin and Eric Gordon are their two best players, and generally the philosophy is to get the ball into your best players' hands as much as possible. I was just making a general comment on the team. I'm really hoping they can get rid of Baron.


Ok, it sounded like you thought Baron was on the team. I think he's only played like 3 games before he was hurt/benched/quit. And I absolutely agree that they should get rid of Baron, I'm even open to a buyout at this point, he's a complete cancer for these young guys. A veteran leader that never gives his full effort... stay away!

I do agree that Gordon should have the ball more often, but i'd prefer he not become the de facto point guard. Bledsoe is still a rookie & they can't all be expected to play like Griffin right out of the gate. He deserves a shot at running the team and I think most clipper fans agree that he's got a lot of potential and PG isn't a big point of weakness for us right now.

I've been watching games on streams & espn3, so maybe that's why i have a different opinion of Bledsoe.


----------



## Game (Jul 10, 2010)

Bledsoe is an above average point guard Now!!!!He runs the team well and he could probably do better but u can tell he's on a leash....when he breaks his defender down and has the lane,he pulls back and passes..He's a scorer and can score at will..think Conley but alot better...I've even tought he could be Jennings because of his speed ..by next year when he knows his role.. Blakes double teamed/Gordon has his defender stuck tk him and Bledsoe just has to break one player down he'll shine...
He's a 10ppg 6 assists guy thus year,he'll be a 15/8 next


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Game said:


> Bledsoe is an above average point guard Now!!!!He runs the team well and he could probably do better but u can tell he's on a leash....when he breaks his defender down and has the lane,he pulls back and passes..He's a scorer and can score at will..think Conley but alot better...I've even tought he could be Jennings because of his speed ..by next year when he knows his role.. Blakes double teamed/Gordon has his defender stuck tk him and Bledsoe just has to break one player down he'll shine...
> He's a 10ppg 6 assists guy thus year,he'll be a 15/8 next


Completely agree, within a year or two, he'll be dominating guys one on one. He's got the look of a real deal starting PG.

I'm not so confident about DeAndre Jordan though, he's just terrible defensively. His athleticism makes him a very capable PF & C backup, but I really don't like the idea of having zero inside defense.


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Basel said:


> I'm glad they're starting to play better. Hopefully they can get a W tonight @ Phoenix.


This season was going to be a long shot for anyone expecting a playoff entrance. We have a very young team, and although playoffs are out of the picture for this season we can still look forward to the development of this young squad. I do believe that next year will be our time


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

There's 47 games left in the season and the team is playing significantly better now that they young guys are learning to play together. It's not completely impossible that they could actually make it to .500 by the end of the season.

I didn't think it was possible, but they are developing really fast behind Griffin.


----------



## Bledsoe12 (Jan 3, 2011)

leidout said:


> There's 47 games left in the season and the team is playing significantly better now that they young guys are learning to play together. It's not completely impossible that they could actually make it to .500 by the end of the season.
> 
> I didn't think it was possible, but they are developing really fast behind Griffin.


I like your optimism, and it's very possible that this team can reach .500. Griffin and Gordon are the sole reason why we are competitive, and Baron's recent improved level of play has been the deciding factor in whether we win or lose games. Still, I have seen a lot from Griffin and Gordon to kow that they can show up everynight and put in a consistent effort. With Baron I'm not so sure, and he is the deciding factor so I'm very worried.


----------

